
Possible Major Google Announcement Tomorrow - onebeerdave
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/21/possible-major-google-announcement-tomorrow/
======
phil
i think this is sort of a goofy post, but i like comment #2 quite a bit.

~~~
Terror9
rumors != useful

